
Show HN: Chrome Extensions Archive - Buetol
http://dam.io/chrome-extensions-archive/
======
Buetol
I'm archiving the chrome extensions, app and themes for multiple purposes:

\- being able to go back to a previous version

\- auditing version history (eg: somebody adding a malware)

\- making my own extensions store with manual crowdsourced auditing before
each update

\- exposing the interesting data behind the chrome webstore marketplace

For now, only the archiving is here. What do you think ? Is it useful for you
?

